# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Anxiety Space or facebook?

## Lost Control Again

Anxiety Space or facebook?

----------


## Trendsetter

both

----------


## JustGaara

I get a better response on FB but I can be more honest here.

----------


## claire74

I'm quite new here so at the moment fb as have more contact with people

----------


## Otherside

Here, definitely, over FB and another forum. But then I never use FB

----------


## L

Both. For different reasons

----------


## Sagan

I do not understand the question. One is a forum. the Other is an entirely different thing completely. How do they compare? How CAN they be compared?

----------


## JustGaara

> I do not understand the question. One is a forum. the Other is an entirely different thing completely. How do they compare? How CAN they be compared?



Enjoyment, frequency of use, quality of interactions with members... Just a few off the top.

----------


## Sagan

I suppose my question was asked in angst.

----------


## JustGaara

> I suppose my question was asked in angst.



Oh sorry. I am bad at reading emotion into things.

----------


## Sagan

No need for apology. It is I who should apologize  for my response in this thread. I was being a dum dum.

----------


## Tinkerbell

I use both, for different reasons.   I am probably on facebook more than here, but I'm new here and haven't quite settled in.

----------


## Ironman

AnxietySpace.

Fakebook freaks me out!

----------


## WintersTale

Both generally.

----------


## WineKitty

Both but I actually agree with JCGrey's assertion of it being apples and oranges.  They are two entirely different animals.  On FB people know my name, see my pics, I  have met IRL almost everyone, with maybe a 5-8% exception, on my list.  On this forum, I am simply WineKitty with the trademark pinup avatar.   I don't see them as comparable.

----------


## onawheel

FB doesn't even hold a candle.

----------


## WintersTale

I can't talk about SA on Facebook. People wouldn't understand.

I also have many followers, and musician friends, who wouldn't understand my personal life. So I keep it kind of private. 

This forum is strictly for discussing these issues, so I discuss them on here. I would be horrified if people knew I posted here or the other forum.

----------


## WineKitty

> I can't talk about SA on Facebook. People wouldn't understand.
> 
> I also have many followers, and musician friends, who wouldn't understand my personal life. So I keep it kind of private. 
> 
> This forum is strictly for discussing these issues, so I discuss them on here. I would be horrified if people knew I posted here or the other forum.



I know right?  Since you, WT, have seen my FB versus posts here versus posts on the other forum you can probably see a vast difference in how I conduct myself accordingly.  On FB you never hear me mention anxiety or depression (and if I do it's generally a support via a GIF of some kind).  Although I have about 6 or 7 people from anxiety forums on my FB, most people do not know nor would ever guess that I am an anxiety forum regular.

----------


## WintersTale

> I know right?  Since you, WT, have seen my FB versus posts here versus posts on the other forum you can probably see a vast difference in how I conduct myself accordingly.  On FB you never hear me mention anxiety or depression (and if I do it's generally a support via a GIF of some kind).  Although I have about 6 or 7 people from anxiety forums on my FB, most people do not know nor would ever guess that I am an anxiety forum regular.



Exactly. I've noticed that about your FB. 

I try to keep things positive, too. I don't feel Facebook is the place for such things.

----------


## Boots

I have anxiety over facebook. I know that seems crazy. I wouldn't have anyone to really add on, anyways.

----------


## The Wanderer

I like them both

----------


## Denv12

I use fb for general stuff.I have never used it to let people know anything about my health.I save that for these forums,yahoo groups and friends I know with similar problems.

I never know what things to put on my fb page.I've got several old photos and links to various sites.I'm open to suggestions.

Chris.

----------


## Brasilia

Social Anxiety Support.

----------


## Monotony

Anxiety Space, Facebook is for humans.

----------


## 1

This place.

----------


## Rawr

I'm the only person yet to vote Facebook simply cause this site isn't active enough. I like to look at the funny videos & pictures on my newsfeed from pages I like.

----------


## mindthoughts

I can't post about my anxiety on facebook but I post other types of personal stuff there.

----------


## Flavor

Anxiety Space

----------


## Cuchculan

Use FB to play around on. A forum can be a more serious place. i know we have our forum games. Certainly would not catch me talking anxiety on FB.

----------


## Otherside

2 different things. Would not ever talk about anxiety, or anything mental health related in Facebook. Know some do it. But I'm not going to.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------

